# Meeting People?



## griizley (Aug 6, 2010)

I am in Thailand for study abroad. I am living in Hua Hin right now and it is several weeks before I start classes.

So, lol, how exactly should I approach meeting people in Thailand? I had no problems in the US, but then again they all spoke English and it was in a city I grew up in, I am interested in meeting basically anyone because this country is really interesting. I am young so old people may not be to great to meet. More interested in Thai people then Americans, as I have known Americans my whole life 

BTW, why are all the girls here so hot!? I lived in Florida and it was nothing compared to these girls.

-Matt


----------



## Eien (Jul 18, 2010)

griizley said:


> So, lol, how exactly should I approach meeting people in Thailand?


In the same manner as anywhere else in the world? People aren't that different, especially in the younger generations.



> I had no problems in the US, but then again they all spoke English


While the English skill level in Thailand is bound to be lower than in the US, I've found no major issues there. You might need to use "broken English" to be fully understood.



> BTW, why are all the girls here so hot!? I lived in Florida and it was nothing compared to these girls.


Because they're Gods apology for western women 
(Now please, don't take me too seriously)


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

What part of Florida are you talking about? JW


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Hot Thais*



griizley said:


> BTW, why are all the girls here so hot!? I lived in Florida and it was nothing compared to these girls.
> 
> -Matt


Now you tell us why you think they're so hot - back your claim with some photos - we need to judge for ourselves if they're really hot or you've a bad taste 


PS- post some photos of them, I'm serious.

******


----------

